# Maybe pregnant platy?



## gretchendog10 (May 16, 2010)

Hi~ I've had a lot of platies before, but this one's giving me a little bit of trouble. 

Before, when we had a black and white spotted platy, she came from the store and just kept eating and eating. So we didn't know what to do, then she had babies (fry?) everywhere. Then we had a white and orange platy that was speckled with black and she had her babies (fry?) too. :fish:

When we got a new tank, we got a couple of platies, but they were all male so we decided to get a female too. She was pretty big when we got her, so i don't know if she's bloated or pregnant now... 

here's a video of her http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdaJY2d6i4s
(please ignore me telling my cat to "stop it" in the video. he was scratching at my pants :shock: Also, please ignore my crazy gold dust molly that wouldn't get out of my shot :fish:.)


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Looks closley at the back of the bum, if you see black she is most likley pregnant. They kind of look like dots, those are the babies. I think she is pregnant. Put lots of plants in there for the fry.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I THINK she is pregnant....Add plenty of plants (like Peeps said) and some little "caves" or some sort of driftwood would be good. Make sure to boil and completly clean the driftwood first. Good luck!


----------

